# DIY Filtration w/ UGF



## lonestar (May 16, 2008)

I've been tossing around some ideas to add more thourough and economic filtration. Here are some ideas, let me know what you think.

1. Standard DIY overflow/sump......

2. DIY Overflow/Sump with return directed to UGF to create reverse UGF

3. Standar DIY Canister using powerhead, PVC and foam

4. DIY Canister using powerhead, PVC and foam prefiltered using UGF. Powerhead on UGF lift tube would feed DIY canister outside of tank...

I've always thinking of ideas to include an UGF in any filter flow. Even thought of running HOB/HOT extension tube to UGF lift tube...

This leads to my over filtation thoughts.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

I like the mattenfilter which you could think of as an adaptation of a pond filter to an aquarium, or as an undergravel filter "magically" standing upright on the back of the tank, doubling as a background.

Here's a link. Look at the pictures before you try to absorb the Teutonic theory and mathematical analysis of how it works. Trust me, it works great. Once you have used the Mattenfilter, and you buy another $400 canister filter, you will know you bought it to impress other aquarists, because you already have something that works better.

http://www.janrigter.nl/mattenfilter/


----------



## beaker99 (Apr 15, 2007)

If you are looking for a cheaper more effective alternative with the power headeds used with you UGJ check out the link below:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... c&&start=0


----------

